# Lug und Betrug allüberal



## Andal (18. November 2012)

Lug und Betrug allüberal

Aus gegebenen Anlässen möchte ich mal eine Lanze für all die jenigen brechen, die es mit den Tatsachen und der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen. Zander werden gesisaiascht, Barsche schon mal gedietelt, Karpfen gemaddockt, oder auch gelittlet, von vorneweg geguttenbergerten Doktorarbeiten schavant einem sowieso nichts gutes. Alles gestoibert und gebarschelt!

Leute seht es ihnen nach. Denn sie wissen ganz genau, was sie tun. Sie handeln bestimmungsgemäß. Der Volksmund lehrt uns doch folgenden Satz:

*Nirgendwo wird mehr gelogen, als in der Politik, auf der Jagd und beim Fischen!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

goil ;-))))))


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

#r#r|jump:


----------



## schuessel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Aalüberaal #6

genau so isses und wirds auch noch sehr, sehr lange bleiben.


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

In einer Gesellschaft wie unserer völlig normal.

Jeder will seine Kühe im trockenen Stahl haben,und nicht zusehen wie sie der Nachbar melkt und damit Profit macht.


Aber Andal sehe es mal so,jede große Macht ist irgendwann zusammengebrochen,und auch Wir werden eines tages zusammenbrechen und geschichte sein.

Dann hat der Lug und Betrug ein ende,bis dahin sehe ich es mit einem lächeln.



#h


----------



## Andal (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Ich sehe es mehr als amüsiert und mit größter Gelassenheit. Wann wird uns die erste 5 Pfund Laube verkauft???


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Recht haste mit dieser Aussage;

Bei uns im "Dorf" hängt über der Klönecke ein Schild: 

"Stammtisch für Politiker, Jäger, Angler und sonstige Lügner"

Aber an dem Schild merket man auch- Die Gesellschaft hat sich an diese.... Klientel mittlerweile gewöhnt.


----------



## GogoGadget (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

|schild-g|good:|muahah::z

Tolles cabaretreifes posting. 
Danke @Andal you made my day.:m


----------



## Wiederanfänger (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Hallo zusammen,

klasse Text von Andal.

Bei den Dingen/ Gelegenheiten wo gelogen wie gedruckt wird fehlt noch folgendes:

- Beerdigungen

- Jubiläum 

- Kündigungen

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Fr33 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Chapaue Andal 

Wie Recht du doch hast


----------



## zorra (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Lug und Betrug allüberal
> 
> Aus gegebenen Anlässen möchte ich mal eine Lanze für all die jenigen brechen, die es mit den Tatsachen und der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen. Zander werden gesisaiascht, Barsche schon mal gedietelt, Karpfen gemaddockt, oder auch gelittlet, von vorneweg geguttenbergerten Doktorarbeiten schavant einem sowieso nichts gutes. Alles gestoibert und gebarschelt!
> 
> ...


 ...der fehlt noch Hechte werden gebayert.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Rosi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Na dann bin ich schon gespannt auf versteinbrückt und gemerkelt:m
Klasse! Kann man sich das irgendwie vom Leibe halten? Ohne nach Norge ziehen zu müssen? Vielleicht im Backhaus viel Sellering verschwesigen?


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Asolut Perfekt!


Aber auch an dieser Stelle sollte erlaubt sein zu sagen...

"Hau ab, nicht mit uns und nicht mit unseren Kindern" Isaiasch!!!


----------



## Andal (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



LOCHI schrieb:


> "Hau ab, nicht mit uns und nicht mit unseren Kindern" Isaiasch!!!



Jetzt beruhige dich mal wieder. Die Hass-Nummer wirkt irgendwie... mädchenhaft.


----------



## LOCHI (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhige dich mal wieder. Die Hass-Nummer wirkt irgendwie... mädchenhaft.



Wenn es so rüber kommt...

aber ok, da bleiben wir sportlich!

Sorry Andal, ich bekomm da echt hass!


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Wann wird uns die erste 5 Pfund Laube verkauft???


Ich arbeite daran. #:
Mein PB liegt allerdings erst bei 1940gr 
Und es war Nacht, deswegen leider kein Stemmer-Foto, der Blitz blitzte nicht.
Die Biss übrigens auf einen Motoroil-farbenen, 14cm GuFi beim Jiggen, aber das ist ja jetzt egal.
Wenn ich die 5 Pfund aber knacke, wird wohl im Januar so weit sein, dann kriegst du einen Fang- & Praxisbericht um die Öhren gehauen, da legst di nida!


----------



## Andal (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran. #:
> Mein PB liegt allerdings erst bei 1940gr
> Und es war Nacht, deswegen leider kein Stemmer-Foto, der Blitz blitzte nicht.
> Die Biss übrigens auf einen Motoroil-farbenen, 14cm GuFi beim Jiggen, aber das ist ja jetzt egal.
> Wenn ich die 5 Pfund aber knacke, wird wohl im Januar so weit sein, dann kriegst du einen Fang- & Praxisbericht um die Öhren gehauen, da legst di nida!



Das macht mir Angst!


----------



## Fin (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Tja, wir machen doch auch nichts anderes als die Fische von Morgens bis Abends (oder sogar Nachts!) zu verarschen |supergri


----------



## F1SCHER (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Puha

Dachte Andal wäre um die zeit schon Betrunken gewesen :q


----------



## Mannheimer (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Lug und Betrug allüberal
> 
> Aus gegebenen Anlässen möchte ich mal eine Lanze für all die jenigen brechen, die es mit den Tatsachen und der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen. Zander werden gesisaiascht, Barsche schon mal gedietelt, Karpfen gemaddockt, oder auch gelittlet, von vorneweg geguttenbergerten Doktorarbeiten schavant einem sowieso nichts gutes. Alles gestoibert und gebarschelt!
> 
> ...



Sehr geil geschrieben .

Wurde der Tröt über den gesisaiascht Fisch egtl gelöscht? Finds gar nicht mehr 

LG Chris


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

nimmt dem Kerle sein Weltmeistertitel weg!


----------



## dark (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Sehr geil geschrieben .
> 
> Wurde der Tröt über den gesisaiascht Fisch egtl gelöscht? Finds gar nicht mehr
> 
> LG Chris



Den findest du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253086&highlight=isaiasch

Gruss
Dark


----------



## Purist (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> nimmt dem Kerle sein Weltmeistertitel weg!



Die kann er ruhig behalten, genauso wie die ganzen gedopten "Spitzensportler" |rolleyes Wir wissen doch inzwischen was Sache ist, da gibt's auch nichts mehr zu beschönigen.


----------



## Franky (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Die verarmstrongten und geullrichten Tour de Franzen sollte man dabei auch nicht vergessen.  Hat mir persönlich damals richtig "weh" getan - was hab ich vor der Glotze mitgefiebert... Ums mal (un)sportlich zu verallgemeinern: gedopt wird augenscheinlich überall.
Solange man nicht erwischt wird bzw. sich so schlau anstellt, dass man sich nicht erwischen lässt (sind eindeutig zwei Dinge... ) hat man halt Heldenstatus - nur wer hoch will, kann auch tief fallen!


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Gelogen und betrogen, die Wahrheit verbogen und sich unlautere Vorteile verschaffen wird doch seit Anbegin der Menscheit betrieben. Und absolut keiner ist frei davon, jeder hat sich in seinem Leben schon mal schuldig gemacht, wie auch immer.

Und nun hört mir bitte endlich mit diesen Hass-Tiraden gegen D.I. auf. Da drängt sich einem nämlich gleich ein Verdacht auf. Wer jetzt so erbittert wettert, der ist doch nur deswegen jetzt so drauf, weil er vorher so naiv war zu glauben, dass immer alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist

Also spart euch bitte diese Verdächtigungen und Verfluchungen. Dieser Trööt sollte das eigentliche Thema entschärfen und es mit einem lachzenden Auge betrachten. Also bitte...!


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Moin!





Purist schrieb:


> Die kann er ruhig behalten, genauso wie die ganzen gedopten "Spitzensportler" |rolleyes Wir wissen doch inzwischen was Sache ist, da gibt's auch nichts mehr zu beschönigen.


 


Ich denke, dass weder bloßes Ignorieren, noch das "mal eben ~70%ige Löschen" eines Themas den "richtigen" Weg darstellen!!! ;+;+;+


Dennoch sollten wir inzwischen ja wirklich wissen, was "Sache" ist...



Gruß!


----------



## Franky (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Die Liste der sogenannten Selbsternannten lässt sich mit Sicherheit extrem schnell füllen und erweitern... Wieder und immer noch ganz allgemein: blöd, wenn man ggf. auch nur vermeintlich erwischt wird. Hohn und Spott der Gesellschaft ist mit Sicherheit eine schöne "Strafe"! "Hasstiraden" bringen nix ausser hohen Blutdruck - und der ist nicht gut fürs Herzl


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

An der stelle nochmals meine Frage in die runde (ich hoffe das geht klar im AB):
Wer hat dem Hernn wann und wo den Raubfischweltmeistertitel eigentlich zugesagt? Es müsste dann theoretisch doch regelmäßig entsprechende Veranstaltungen geben und mehrere Leute mit diesem Titel?! Mir is das schleierhaft...


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Diese "Weltmeisterschaft" war seinerzeit schon ein nicht unumstrittenes Event und letzten Endes ein Strohfeuer. Einmal hell und dann für immer finster.

Damals war vor allem das Kaprfenfischen in aller Munde, die Popularität des Spinnfischens grad im steigen. Man kann beinahe von einer Art Goldgräberstimmung sprechen, in der natürlich neue Experten geboren wurden, jeder mit seiner eigenen "reinen Lehre" und mit seinen Jüngern. Was lag da näher, als alles zu versuchen, was die Kasse klingen ließ!?

Unter dem Strich war dieser Weltmeistertitel nie mehr wert, als der Preisselbeerorden fürs Schwammerlsuchen im Kleingartenverein! So what?


----------



## zorra (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese "Weltmeisterschaft" war seinerzeit schon ein nicht unumstrittenes Event und letzten Endes ein Strohfeuer. Einmal hell und dann für immer finster.
> 
> Damals war vor allem das Kaprfenfischen in aller Munde, die Popularität des Spinnfischens grad im steigen. Man kann beinahe von einer Art Goldgräberstimmung sprechen, in der natürlich neue Experten geboren wurden, jeder mit seiner eigenen "reinen Lehre" und mit seinen Jüngern. Was lag da näher, als alles zu versuchen, was die Kasse klingen ließ!?
> 
> Unter dem Strich war dieser Weltmeistertitel nie mehr wert, als der Preisselbeerorden fürs Schwammerlsuchen im Kleingartenverein! So what?


...das ist wirklich schwammig was du da erzählts...aber auf Grund deiner Jugend sei dir Verziehn.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> klasse Text von Andal.
> 
> ...



- Bewerbungen
- Jahresbilanzen / Verkaufszahlen / Umsatzangaben
- Steuererklärungen
- Presse
- Werbung
 - ... to be coninued ...









- beim Mädels aufreißen ... 
"Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."


Und mal so nebenbei - wir wollen doch auch alle belogen werden 
Wer will schon am Montagmorgen hören "Mensch - siehst du wieder mal kaputt aus, durchgezecht oder was?" oder am Freitag in der Bar "Jo, klingt ja toll deine Geschichte - erzähls doch jemandem dens interessiert." oder im Angelladen "Nette Rute, ein wenig schwabbelig, Aktion solala - ich würd sagen mittelgut."


----------



## Pfiffikuss (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Gelogen und betrogen, die Wahrheit verbogen und sich unlautere Vorteile verschaffen wird doch seit Anbegin der Menscheit betrieben. Und absolut keiner ist frei davon, jeder hat sich in seinem Leben schon mal schuldig gemacht, wie auch immer.
> 
> Und nun hört mir bitte endlich mit diesen Hass-Tiraden gegen D.I. auf. Da drängt sich einem nämlich gleich ein Verdacht auf. Wer jetzt so erbittert wettert, der ist doch nur deswegen jetzt so drauf, weil er vorher so naiv war zu glauben, dass immer alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist
> 
> Also spart euch bitte diese Verdächtigungen und Verfluchungen. Dieser Trööt sollte das eigentliche Thema entschärfen und es mit einem lachzenden Auge betrachten. Also bitte...!



|good:

Die mediale Welt hat schon immer versucht uns Vorbilder zu verkaufen die weit an der Realität vorbei leben.Im Grunde nichts neues nur das die Art und Weise den Schein mehr und mehr verschimmern läßt....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Also - wenn ich schon beschissen werden soll, dann bitte mit mehr Engagement, Einfallsreichtum und Kreativität als in dem Video vom halb-toten Zander.


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese "Weltmeisterschaft" war seinerzeit schon ein nicht unumstrittenes Event und letzten Endes ein Strohfeuer. Einmal hell und dann für immer finster.
> 
> Damals war vor allem das Kaprfenfischen in aller Munde, die Popularität des Spinnfischens grad im steigen. Man kann beinahe von einer Art Goldgräberstimmung sprechen, in der natürlich neue Experten geboren wurden, jeder mit seiner eigenen "reinen Lehre" und mit seinen Jüngern. Was lag da näher, als alles zu versuchen, was die Kasse klingen ließ!?
> 
> Unter dem Strich war dieser Weltmeistertitel nie mehr wert, als der Preisselbeerorden fürs Schwammerlsuchen im Kleingartenverein! So what?



Alles klar, danke. Immerhin schonmal etwas licht im Dunkeln. Ich bin was das angeht echt unwissend - und habe es aus reinem Interesse gefragt, nicht um wieder Unmutsbekundungen bzgl des Videos loszutreten. Meine Ansicht war und ist die Gleiche vor und nach dem Video...


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Auch die Angelgeräteindustrie : Alles schreit nach Rollen einer speziellen japanischen Marke - Made in China oder Korea - wenn man sie einmal öffnet, sehr viel Plastik ( bei den so super preiswerteren Modellen.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Das war schon eine lustig-turbulente Zeit, als die "Drei Schulen" widerstritten, wer die reine Lehre verbreitet. Beyer jigte, Strehlow faulenzte sich einen Wolf und Drachkovitch lies den Portrat mit seinen Systemen auf die Zander los. Dazwischen giftete der Lorkowski (Profiblinker) mit aller Gewalt nach allen Seiten und mit stundenlangen Videos "Miiiischaaaa isch hab einen!".

Dann wollte noch einer (der war so wichtig, dass ich seinen Namen vergessen habe) so etwas wie eine Raubfisch-EM abhalten, was sang und klanglos im Sande verlief.

Das war damals in den Foren eine sehr lebhafte Zeit. Die Jünger der Meister fetzten sich, dass es ein Freude war!


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

deshalb sind wir doch Angler geworden, um wenigstens ab und an mal lügen zu können.

Ich sage es doch:
nur Kinder und Besoffene sagen die Wahrheit.

Der Besoffene, der mit 2,5 Promille auf die einzelne Dame am Tisch zugeht, lügt auch nicht erst lange herum und fragt:

"darf ich Sie an die Theke bitten?"

sondern er rückt gleich mit seinem wahrheitsgemäßen Anliegen heraus und fragt:

"darf ich Sie an der Behke titten?" 

viel Spaß bei der "Wahrheitsfindung" wünscht Siggi


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war schon eine lustig-turbulente Zeit, als die "Drei Schulen" widerstritten, wer die reine Lehre verbreitet. Beyer jigte, Strehlow faulenzte sich einen Wolf und Drachkovitch lies den Portrat mit seinen Systemen auf die Zander los. Dazwischen giftete der Lorkowski (Profiblinker) mit aller Gewalt nach allen Seiten und mit stundenlangen Videos "Miiiischaaaa isch hab einen!".
> 
> Dann wollte noch einer (der war so wichtig, dass ich seinen Namen vergessen habe) so etwas wie eine Raubfisch-EM abhalten, was sang und klanglos im Sande verlief.
> 
> Das war damals in den Foren eine sehr lebhafte Zeit. Die Jünger der Meister fetzten sich, dass es ein Freude war!


Dann weiß ich jetzt auch wieder, wer damals ständig meine Rute und rolle Abozeitschriften gefüllt hat. Genau das waren so Standardthemen. Als Spund hat man da nur nicht so den Über- und Durchblick gehabt. Die Namen allerdings waren/ sind bekannt.


----------



## zorra (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war schon eine lustig-turbulente Zeit, als die "Drei Schulen" widerstritten, wer die reine Lehre verbreitet. Beyer jigte, Strehlow faulenzte sich einen Wolf und Drachkovitch lies den Portrat mit seinen Systemen auf die Zander los. Dazwischen giftete der Lorkowski (Profiblinker) mit aller Gewalt nach allen Seiten und mit stundenlangen Videos "Miiiischaaaa isch hab einen!".
> 
> Dann wollte noch einer (der war so wichtig, dass ich seinen Namen vergessen habe) so etwas wie eine Raubfisch-EM abhalten, was sang und klanglos im Sande verlief.
> 
> Das war damals in den Foren eine sehr lebhafte Zeit. Die Jünger der Meister fetzten sich, dass es ein Freude war!


...du hast die Helden der Seeangler vergessen die seinrzeit die Laichdorsche in Norwegen vom Grund gerissen haben...wie hiessen die noch....kamen aus Norddeutschland????haben Heute ein Banner schont die Laichdorsche im D-Land wir fahren nach Norwegen...die müsstese eigentlich kennen?????
gr.zorra


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Andal

Es gibt immer noch Raubfisch WM's EM's...etc.

Die letzte wahr wenn ich mich nicht irre in Spanien oder irgendwo im Süden Europas.

Da sind sogar leute aus Deutschland dabei gewesen.

Auch gab/gibt es einen DAV Raubfischtreff wo dann die besten zur nächsten größeren Veranstaltung dürfen.

Ich habe sogar die letzten Einladungen hier im Ab per Pn an verschiedene User geschickt.


#h


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Da siehst du  mal, was mir erspart bleibt, seit ich die monatlichen Werbeheft der Verlage nicht mehr konsumiere!


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Wollte das ja nur anmerken,das es solche Veranstaltungen immer noch gibt,und geben wird,völlig Wertfrei.


#h


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



zorra schrieb:


> ...du hast die Helden der Seeangler vergessen die seinrzeit die Laichdorsche in Norwegen vom Grund gerissen haben...wie hiessen die noch....kamen aus Norddeutschland????haben Heute ein Banner schont die Laichdorsche im D-Land wir fahren nach Norwegen...die müsstese eigentlich kennen?????
> gr.zorra



Logisch. Die Pharisäer wirds auch immer geben...


----------



## safe667 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

nunja, nun ist das zweifelafte video gelöscht.
damit hat sich die sache nun ehh erledigt denke ich.


----------



## Tobbes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

In der Angelindustrie wird Geld verdient, also wird auch beschissen. Da gibts wohl keine einzige profitabele Industrie in der das nicht so ist. Und ich bin sicher das es hier kaum jemanden bzw. keinen gibt, der nicht für ein dickes Bündel lila Scheine einen *harmlosen *Beschiss abziehen würde.

Trotzdem war das schon ne krasse Beleidigung an alle Angler, so stümperhaft be*******n zu wollen. Da hätte er auch sagen können "Ihr seid alle so doof, mit euch kann mans ja machen!" Immerhin hat D.I. damit keinem direkt geschadet, höchstens sich selbst.

Ich kenn das so ähnlich von meinem Sohn (16). Es fängt mit nem harmlosen Regelverstoß an, der nicht mehr als nen kleinen verbalen Anschiss zur Folge hätte, und endet mit einer zum Himmel stinkenden Story, die mich richtig wütend macht, weil er glaubt er könnte mich damit ablinken. Wenn die Ausreden und der Beschiss wenigstens clever sind, ists leichter drüber hinwegzusehen!


----------



## Welpi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



safe667 schrieb:


> nunja, nun ist das zweifelafte video gelöscht.
> damit hat sich die sache nun ehh erledigt denke ich.



Dafür lächelt er gleich mit zwei Zandern von der Titelseite der aktuellen Fisch & Fang .... ..... Ich konnte mir ein Grinsen net verkneifen.... wattn Timing...


----------



## 42er barsch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

#6#6|good:


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



safe667 schrieb:


> nunja, nun ist das zweifelafte video gelöscht.
> damit hat sich die sache nun ehh erledigt denke ich.



Das einzige was bei mir bleibt, ist ein "Gschmäckle".....


----------



## W-Lahn (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Ich denke nicht das Fox oder D.I. eine Stellungnahme abgeben  werden. Das wird einfach ausgesessen, ähnlich wie bei der Rekordforelle aus der Barweilermühle.Warum hat sonst D.I. alle Spuren gelöscht?


----------



## Nanninga (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

*Ich wollte immer schon mal das endlose Einkaufen von Angelzeitschriften beenden und hab mich nie durchringen können.#d*
*Jetzt hatte ich einen überzeugenden Grund damit aufzuhören.#6*
*Ab jetzt keine der großen Angelzeitschriften mehr, verar....en kann ich mich alleine.*
*Ein Gespräch oder Posting mit ehrlichen Kollegen bringt wesentlich mehr und ist billiger!!!*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## Andal (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Weil es auch wirklich niemand jucken muss. Dieser Fauxpas ändert rein gar nichts an den Gerätschaften und Ködern von Fox. Die sind genau so brauchbar, wie vor vierzehn Tagen und sie werden es auch in einem halben Jahr sein.

D.I. sitzt das aus, wird im schlimmsten Fall zukünftig ein bisschen schief angeschaut werden und das wars auch schon.

Mir geht das dermaßen am unterem Teil meiner Wirbelsäule, der der keine vornehmen Namen führt, vorbei. Oder befindet sich einer unter uns, dessen Leben und Anglen von dem Vorfall verändert wurde?

Also: Durchatmen, Käffchen schlürfen und ganz entspannt 'ne Runde fischen gehen!


----------



## zorra (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Fox oder D.I. eine Stellungnahme abgeben werden. Das wird einfach ausgesessen, ähnlich wie bei der Rekordforelle aus der Barweilermühle.Warum hat sonst D.I. alle Spuren gelöscht?


...in Holland hat er am 14.11.eine Stellungnahme abgegeben...ob das reicht?? nicht für die Holländer!!!bin gespannt was ihm am 2.12 auf der grossen Messe in Utrecht erwartet.
gr.zorra


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



zorra schrieb:


> ...in Holland hat er am 14.11.eine Stellungnahme abgegeben...ob das reicht?? nicht für die Holländer!!!bin gespannt was ihm am 2.12 auf der grossen Messe in Utrecht erwartet.
> gr.zorra



Wat hett he denn seggt?


----------



## Fin (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und mal so nebenbei - wir wollen doch auch alle belogen werden



Da sagst du was! Wir brauchen doch auch alle diese vom Angelgott persönlich geschmiedeten TOP-KÖDER die einem angeblich Megafänge bringen, damit wir dann endlich Vertrauen in den Köder haben und konsequent und konzentriert fischen.|supergri


----------



## zorra (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Franky schrieb:


> Wat hett he denn seggt?


....das man mit dem Köder nur auf Tiefe von 7m angeln kann und der Fisch auf 5m gebissen hat...vom Toten Zander und das umhängen von neuen Köder in Hecht und Zander nix genauso wenig zum Drill...naja er muss damit nun leben.
gr.zorra


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Mein alter Berufsschullehrer hatte in solchen Situationen immer einen Spruch auf Lager:
"Euer aktives Schweigen werte ich denn mal als Zustimmung unter Kaufleuten..."


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

@Nanninga
Was haben die damit zu tun? #c


Veräppelt wird sicherlich auch hier und da dort mal, aber das geht eher auf die Kappe des einzelnen Autors, der die Redaktionen damit auch betuppt.
Ist das in anderen Zeitschriften als Angelzeitungen etwa anders?
Die nackige Sabine im Ausklappteil des Spieljungen sieht in der Realität auch anders aus als das Resultat der Stylisten & Photoshop'er.

Oder meinst du, irgendein TV-Bericht in Monitor oder sonst einem Magazin ist das in Stein gemeißelte Wort Gottes?
Über Fakes, Anglermärchen, Pinocchio-Stories im www, auch hier im Board, möchte ich gar nicht reden.

Die Aussage dieses Threads, _"Gelogen wird überall, nehmt es locker"_, ist völlig richtig.

Medien dienen a)der Unterhaltung und b)der Information.
Bei Letzterem muss man halt seine hoffentlich vorhandene Medienkompetenz bemühen um zu filtern, was man aufnehmen sollte.


----------



## dimak (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist es, die Neueinsteiger aufzuklären. Die Glauben viel und kaufen viel.


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

..einfach mal die Deutsche Nachkriegsliteratur lesen.
So z.B. Heinrich Böll - Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



dimak schrieb:


> Wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist es, die Neueinsteiger aufzuklären. Die Glauben viel und kaufen viel.


Wenn ich das immer höre...

Wenn Mäxchen Mustermann seinen Angelschein machen kann, sollte man ihm auch halbwegs zutrauen, nicht gleich halb Askari aufzukaufen, sondern ein wenig vorher nachzudenken, was er wirklich braucht oder nicht, völlig unabhängig davon was er gelesen hat.

Im Aldi muss er auch selbst entscheiden, ob er Schinken oder Gouda kaufen sollte, wenn er sich 'ne Käsestulle schmieren will.

Wer so bescheuert ist, sich die große Brandungskombo zu bestellen, weil er auf'm Klo einen tollen Bericht gelesen hat, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.

Wenn mir ein Klient gegenüber sitzt, der vorn und hinten nicht mehr hoch kommt, weil er seinen 7. laufenden Handyvertrag in Folge abgeschlossen hat, da es ja einen Kühlschrank + 5 Klingeltöne gratis dazu gab und der liebe Mann im TV ja immer sagt, er spart dadurch 'ne Menge Kohle, was willst du da noch machen?

Hirn fällt nicht vom Himmel. Man muss es schon selbst ein Stück weit aktivieren, ...sofern möglich.


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Wenn Honeyball recht hat, muss sich der gute Mann nur noch 31 Tage in Schweigen hüllen.

 



Gruß!


----------



## Nanninga (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

@Kati

Doch, ich war so naiv, einige ausgewählte Dinge von Spezialisten in den Zeitschriften zu glauben und selbst umzusetzen, obwohl mir klar war, dass alles etwas übertrieben ist.|bigeyes Eine Angelzeitung, in welcher auch Isaiasch und andere, welche plötzlich Boilies anpreisen, von denen sie vorher nie etwas hielten, zu Wort kommen, hielt ich für eine Fachlektüre und nicht für die Bild-Zeitung.
Bin jetzt zwar spät, aber dennoch schlauer geworden.
Das diese Mogeleien allein vom Darsteller konstruiert wurden, glaube ich auf keinen Fall. Ich nehme *für mich* an, dass die Hersteller und Zeitungsverlage da 
ein gehöriges Wort mitreden.|uhoh:.
Du magst anders denken, ich denke eben so.

Nanninga#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich nehme *für mich* an, dass die Hersteller und Zeitungsverlage da
> ein gehöriges Wort mitreden.



Das glaube ich allerdings auch. Fischlose Durchschnittsangler und schöne Landschaftsfotos von einem Schneidertag verkaufen sich eben nicht ...

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft große, gefangene Fische mehr als einmal auf ein Foto müssen ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Verarschen macht Spass,wenn das so weiter geht glaubt bald jeder Neueinsteiger das man auf das was in der Werbung läuft Fische fängt und zwar nur große. Und wenn kein Fisch drin ist muss ich mir eben mal einen von einem anderen Boot aus dranhängen lassen und Werbewirksam drillen. Ich bin der Held...


----------



## Andal (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Gehört es denn nicht zur eigenen Entwicklung mit dazu, dass man angeschwindelt, veräppelt wir und gelegentlich mal auf die Nase fällt? 

Schaut euch die Existenzen doch mal an, denen man immer und überall die Steinchen aus dem Weg gekehrt hat. Mitte dreisig, Hotel Mamma und unfähig sich auch mal selber die Wäsche zu waschen!


----------



## Welpi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Existenzen doch mal an, denen man immer und überall die Steinchen aus dem Weg gekehrt hat. Mitte dreisig, Hotel Mamma und unfähig sich auch mal selber die Wäsche zu waschen!



Gottseidank hab ich rechtzeitig geheiratet...


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Was soll das denn für eine Logik sein "Lasst euch verarschen und nehmt es locker"?

Wie wir hier deutlich aus anderen Threads gelernt haben sind die Angler die frisch aus der Prüfung kommen auf nichts vorbereitet. Da kauft man sich halt sogenannte "Fachmagazine" um sich zu informieren. Woher sollen sie es auch ohne Erfahrung besser wissen?
Von mir aus können die Experten auch schreiben das XY der geilste Köder ist, aber nicht das ganze mit gefakten Bildern oder Videos noch puschen.

Wenn es für euch okay ist, dass ihr veräppelt werdet ist es euer Problem, oder auch nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Andal (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Vielleicht haben wir so viel Selbst- und Medienverständnis, dass wir das selber filtern können?

Was die Newebies angeht. Die einen haben/nehmen einen Mentor aus der Praxis vor Ort, die anderen fragen sich in den Foren durch und die ganz die anderen sind so resistent gegenüber allen guten Ratschlägen, dass sie sowieso... lassen wir das.

Wenn du überall erwartest, dass man dir mit Aufrichtigkeit begegnet, dann wirst du oft sehr traurig sein. Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass sie dich eh alle ansingen, dann hast du immerhin ab und zu einen Grund zur Freude, wenn es mal nicht so ist.

Alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels!


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir so viel Selbst- und Medienverständnis, dass wir das selber filtern können?
> 
> Was die Newebies angeht. Die einen haben/nehmen einen Mentor aus der Praxis vor Ort, die anderen fragen sich in den Foren durch und die ganz die anderen sind so resistent gegenüber allen guten Ratschlägen, dass sie sowieso... lassen wir das.
> 
> ...



Das bezweifle ich auch nicht. Aber nur weil wir es merken dürfen die so weitermachen? Und nur weil ein paar von uns  keine Zeitschriften mehr kaufen und Videos anschauen wird da sicher kein umdenken stattfinden. Sonst würde es ja auch bald keine Magazine mehr geben, oder? 

Ihr könnte lachen oder euch auch freuen wenn ihr angeschwindelt werdet, ich wende mich lieber von diesen Leute ab.

Grüße


----------



## Andal (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Natürlich werden sie so weitermachen. Das Prinzip hat sich bewährt und wenn mal einer auffliegt, was juckts. Der wird ausgewechselt und weiter gehts im Thema. Die Reihe der zukünftigen Expertenanwärter ist schier unendlich. Alleine hier im Anglerboard gibt es mehr als ein gutes Dutzend Angler, die sich problemlos für so einen Expertenjob eignen würden. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich jeder von denen so geschmeichtelt fühlen würde, dass er das Spiel mitspielt. Der eine mit mehr Skrupel, der andere mit weniger.


----------



## Purist (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Doch, ich war so naiv, einige ausgewählte Dinge von Spezialisten in den Zeitschriften zu glauben und selbst umzusetzen, obwohl mir klar war, dass alles etwas übertrieben ist.|bigeyes Eine Angelzeitung, in welcher auch Isaiasch und andere, welche plötzlich Boilies anpreisen, von denen sie vorher nie etwas hielten, zu Wort kommen, hielt ich für eine Fachlektüre und nicht für die Bild-Zeitung.
> Bin jetzt zwar spät, aber dennoch schlauer geworden.
> Das diese Mogeleien allein vom Darsteller konstruiert wurden, glaube ich auf keinen Fall. Ich nehme *für mich* an, dass die Hersteller und Zeitungsverlage da
> ein gehöriges Wort mitreden.|uhoh:.



Nanninga.. da müssen wir alle durch. Ich hatte das als Kind bereits mitgemacht, ebenso durch die tollen "Fachzeitschriften" beeinflusst, damals musste ich aber auf das Geld gucken. Daher bin ich von teuren Ruten oder Rollen bis heute nicht überzeugt, weil man mit dem billigsten Glasfaserknüppeln genauso fängt, selbst eine Druckgußbilligrolle den Drill eines großen Aales überlebt (Erfahrung aus meiner Jugend). 
Bezüglich Angeltechniken haben die Fachzeitschriften aber deutlich Unheil bei mir angerichtet, selten funktionierte da irgend etwas, was bis heute dazu geführt hat, dass ich so simpel und einfach (kostengünstig) wie möglich fische und so manch einen "Experten" mit seinen tollen Ideen und der modernen Ausrüstung nur noch mit Schmunzeln betrachte. 

Ich denke, wir Angler sollten nicht dem Glauben verfallen, dass man bei unserem Hobby ohne eigenes logisches Denken auskommt, den Erfolg auf dem Silbertablett von Herstellern, Fachzeitschriften, oder deren Mitarbeitern serviert bekommt.
Erfahrung, eigene Ideen, Geduld und Wissen (über Wetter, Fische, Gerät und Köder, vielleicht sogar etwas Physik) kann man nicht kaufen, aber all das braucht man für den dauerhaften Fangerfolg und für Spass an der Sache. 

Wie du ja bereits angemerkt hast, das gibt es überall, in der Wirtschaft und in der Politik, siehe Bildzeitung. Ausnahmen bilden vielleicht hochpreisige Fachbücher, deren Autoren keine Verträge mit Herstellern haben oder selbst etwas anderes als Wissen verkaufen wollen.


----------



## dimak (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Gehört es denn nicht zur eigenen Entwicklung mit dazu, dass man angeschwindelt, veräppelt wir und gelegentlich mal auf die Nase fällt?
> 
> Schaut euch die Existenzen doch mal an, denen man immer und überall die Steinchen aus dem Weg gekehrt hat. Mitte dreisig, Hotel Mamma und unfähig sich auch mal selber die Wäsche zu waschen!



Das gehört auf jeden Fall dazu und jeder hat wohl schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Es können Dinge nur richtig beurteilt werden, wenn Gewisse Erfahrung als Grundlage vorhanden sind, sonst ist der Neuling ganz schnell viel Geld los.


----------



## feko (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das glaube ich allerdings auch. Fischlose Durchschnittsangler und schöne Landschaftsfotos von einem Schneidertag verkaufen sich eben nicht ...
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft große, gefangene Fische mehr als einmal auf ein Foto müssen ...



Und ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele kapitale Fische wieder unfotagrafiert zurückgesetzt werden oder im Kochtopf landen #6


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich sage es doch:
> nur Kinder und Besoffene sagen die Wahrheit.



Kindern kannste aber nur unter 5 Jahren trauen, danach fangen auch Sie an zu schummeln |supergri


----------



## zxmonaco (20. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Leben und Leben lassen. Es sollte doch jeder alt genug sein, um mit diesem Informationsfluss handhaben zu können. Zum Glück gibt es diese Medien, den nicht jeder will mit Armeeklamotten am Wasser mit seiner Telerute sitzen. 
Vielleicht wollen wir auch mit bunten Tricots und Booten am Wasser stehen. Und die Jungs aus Hamburg, Berlin ..... nicht aussehen wie ihr Opa.
Auch investieren wir tausend € Euro in Köder, warum nicht.
Wie wir euch akzeptieren, so ist es ebenfalls bei uns. 
Und der Spruch Petri verliert schon lange an Wert, eher kommt wohl tight lines. 
Wir profitieren von den Pros. Natürlich kochen diese auch nur mit Wasser, jedoch verfügen sie über einen großen Erfahrungsschatz, von denen wir auch lernen können. 

Fährt den die Chefetage von Audi, Mercedes?

my cents ......

so long tight lines 
Tim


----------



## thanatos (21. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich werden sie so weitermachen. Das Prinzip hat sich bewährt und wenn mal einer auffliegt, was juckts. Der wird ausgewechselt und weiter gehts im Thema. Die Reihe der zukünftigen Expertenanwärter ist schier unendlich. Alleine hier im Anglerboard gibt es mehr als ein gutes Dutzend Angler, die sich problemlos für so einen Expertenjob eignen würden. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich jeder von denen so geschmeichtelt fühlen würde, dass er das Spiel mitspielt. Der eine mit mehr Skrupel, der andere mit weniger.


 
#6" Erst kommt das Fressen,dann die Moral." 
        is nich von meiner einem ,ist von Brecht,trifft leider
        auf die meisten zu,leider.


----------



## rob (21. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

hehe, gestern hat jemand das video von d.i. wieder auf youtube gestellt und 2 stunden später musste es wieder entfernt werden.
stellungnahme gibt es bis jetzt keine, die wollen es wohl aussitzen.

es gibt dafür eine facebookgruppe "Tote Zander drillt man nicht!" die gestern gegründet wurde.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/384415284977715/


übrigens, ein nettes gedicht eines bekannten:

von ssnake14:  
Eines Tages ist es Geschehn das Tote Zander Auferstehn !!!
Ein Angler sitzt in einen Boot und seine Quoten haben Not .
Doch Plötzlich Beisst ein Fisch , er schaut das er ihm nicht Entwischt , die Rute wird fast Gezogen unters Boot , der Angler ist in Not .
Nach langen Kampf Geschaft der Zander wird Gegafft , doch der Fisch sieht seltsam aus , den Kameramann komt der Graus .
Der Fisch so Tod als Stunden her , welcher Angler macht das Mehr?
Toten Fisch gefangen, Karierre abgehangen , doch eines Lernt man draus , manche Angler sind ein Grauß.


lg rob


----------



## W-Lahn (22. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

War grad in der besagten Facebook-Gruppe "tote Zander drillt man nicht" und gerade hat sich dort ein prominenter Angler zu Wort gemeldet: Uli Beyer!! 
Beyer sagt dort folgendes zu der D.I.-Geschichte: 
*"Ich  bin sehr gespannt, wie die betroffenen Stellen darauf reagieren und  wünsche dem Angeln und der Branche, dass soetwas nie, nie wieder  passiert!"*

Also scheint da doch was wahres dran zu sein..


----------



## zorra (22. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> War grad in der besagten Facebook-Gruppe "tote Zander drillt man nicht" und gerade hat sich dort ein prominenter Angler zu Wort gemeldet: Uli Beyer!!
> Beyer sagt dort folgendes zu der D.I.-Geschichte:
> *"Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die betroffenen Stellen darauf reagieren und wünsche dem Angeln und der Branche, dass soetwas nie, nie wieder passiert!"*
> 
> Also scheint da doch was wahres dran zu sein..


...der sollte besser schweigen.:r
gr.zorra


----------



## TropicOrange (22. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



zorra schrieb:


> ...der sollte besser schweigen.:r
> gr.zorra




...und warum?


----------



## Fin (22. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



rob schrieb:


> hehe, gestern hat jemand das video von d.i. wieder auf youtube gestellt und 2 stunden später musste es wieder entfernt werden.



Ist schon wieder auf Youtube zu finden


----------



## Purist (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Fin schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder auf Youtube zu finden



Richtig so, langsam wird's zum Running Gag, außerdem soll er mal selber was dazu sagen. Nun grinst er nur von der neuen F&F mit zwei Zandern #c


----------



## Franky (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Ähm - Running Gag ist gut... SCheinbar schon wieder wech...
Das entwickelt sich m. E. inzwischen zu einer richtigen Posse, wobei da jemand ziemlich dicht am Status "Narrenfreiheit" vorbei zu schrammen erscheint... 
Ich bin sicher, dass ihm eigentlich nur die Flucht nach vorn bleibt und "Butter bei de Fisch" gibt. Sonst ist der "Gesichtsverlust" sicherlich nicht mehr aufzuhalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



zorra schrieb:


> ...der sollte besser schweigen.:r
> gr.zorra



Volle Zustimmung #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## Margarelon (23. November 2012)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil es auch wirklich niemand jucken muss. Dieser Fauxpas ändert rein gar nichts an den Gerätschaften und Ködern von Fox. Die sind genau so brauchbar, wie vor vierzehn Tagen und sie werden es auch in einem halben Jahr sein.
> 
> D.I. sitzt das aus, wird im schlimmsten Fall zukünftig ein bisschen schief angeschaut werden und das wars auch schon.
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Mein Leben hat sich nicht verändert...
Aber ich angele ja erst seit Jahresbeginn aktiv, wenn man die Angelzeit mit Opa vor über 30 Jahren nicht berücksichtigt. 
Interessant ist, wie viele Angler nicht nur die Lebensläufe ihrer Pros, sondern auch die Namen, technischen Daten und meist auch das Kaufdatum ihrer Köder, Ruten und Rollen runterbeten können. Ich muss schwer nachdenken, damit mir wenigstens der Name meiner Rute einfällt. Und beim Köder fällt mir nur Hairy Marry ein. Aber auch nur, weil mein Kopfkino bei diesem Namen einen Oscar verdient hätte... 
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass es hier den Anschein hat, als würden die Hetztiraden proportional zur Kenntnis der eigenen Götter- und Götzennamen steigen....
"Ich habe mit meinem special Xtra MegaMaster Baitwobbler in chamois-apricot von 2010 immer Super gefangen! Aber jetzt, wo DER da nur toten Fisch mit fängt, schmeiße ich den Wobbler direkt weg und kaufe mir nieeees wieder die Marke!!!"
Unsere Luxusprobleme, wie anderswo schon angemerkt...

Ich kann jedenfalls über die Leichtgläubigkeit einiger hier nur lächeln...


----------



## Fin (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Franky schrieb:


> Ähm - Running Gag ist gut... SCheinbar schon wieder wech...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObQWUv3qEWA


----------



## Breamhunter (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Ich bin ja morgen auf der Raubfischmesse.
Mal gucken, wie er sich da gebärdet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..einfach mal die Deutsche Nachkriegsliteratur lesen.
> So z.B. Heinrich Böll - Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum


Nicht dass jetzt jemand losgeht und den D.I. ver-Blum-t ... |uhoh: oder der sich zum "Blum-en" mit 9mm genötigt sieht.

Aber so wichtig ist das alles nicht, wenn man sich mal zurücklehnt, einen Tee am dunklen Abend schlürft und schaut was wirklich wichtig ist! :m

Erinnert sich eigentlich noch jemand an O. Portrat im Blinker-Artikel beim Regenbogenforellen fangen im Sandkasten - Bausand am Forellenbach usw.? Mit verschieden gemusterten Fischen in einer Bildserie?  
War so nach dem Meckern im Forum der letzte Artikel  von ihm ... 
und meine endgültiges Aus für Abo und Kauf des Werbeblättchens, inwischen schon ein paar Jährchen her.

Ob die Fremdideenklauer und Vermarkter oder die großen Angelstars - so langsam sollte klar sein dass die noch nichtmal mit Wasser kochen können und der ganze Glamour-Lack ab ist.

So ein bischen Bescheidenheit angesichts der faktisch vorhandenen letztendlichen Entscheidungsfreiheit des Fisches je nach Laune zu beißen oder nicht, ist auch einfach mal dauerhaft angebracht!


----------



## zorra (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> ...und warum?


..wer ohne Schuld ist der werfe den ersten Stein.
gr.zorra


----------



## stollzock3 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

@Zorra
Nein, der Architekt meiner Hütte hat kein Panzerglas verbaut. 
Trotzdem kotzen mich professionelle " Balkenbieger " (meine eigene Wortschöpfung) an, ebenso wie die Kreidefresser, die sich überall finden.

Petri


----------



## zorra (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin ja morgen auf der Raubfischmesse.
> Mal gucken, wie er sich da gebärdet


...da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt ob da was kommt???aber wichtiger wird nächste Woche die Messe in seiner Wahlheimat NL sein...in Utrecht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Breamhunter (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



zorra schrieb:


> ...da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt ob da was kommt???



War alles ruhig. Keine Ausschreitungen oder Missfallenskundgebungen.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Hat er um 15.00 Uhr seinen Vortrag gehalten?


----------



## zorra (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> War alles ruhig. Keine Ausschreitungen oder Missfallenskundgebungen.


...na dann hat sich für den Saubermann aus Dortmund das nachtreten auch nicht gelohnt.
gr.zorra


----------



## amstaff9369 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

wann wird es denn endlich etwas ruhiger um dieses thema,ich weiß schon garnicht mehr welchen gott ich anbeten soll!!!!!!!!!!;+;+


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Wirklich ÜBERALL??? Ne, nie und nimmer.... Ironie aus

Als ich mal ein (meiner Meinung nach) "gebabstes" Foto kritisiert habe, wurde meine Aussage in der Luft zerrissen.

Warum sollte so ein Verhalten ausgerechnet _da_ fehlen... Wer`s glaubt macht sich die Bux mit der Kneifzange zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Mal wieder was zur detektivischen Unterhaltung :m

Zusammengeschnittener Krams ... alleine mal 00:27 bis 00:50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm3Ery4nSAg


----------



## Kotzi (27. November 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Wenns ne Sau gibt die durchs Dorf getrieben werden kann schließt man sich halt an. Zusammen machts auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir so viel Selbst- und Medienverständnis, dass wir das selber filtern können?


Soviel Naivität von Dir erschreckt mich!#d

Drum hier eine Weisheit, die ich als Kind gelernt habe:
:mMan soll nicht von sich auf andere schließen!



> Was die Newebies angeht. Die einen haben/nehmen einen Mentor aus der Praxis vor Ort, die anderen fragen sich in den Foren durch und die ganz die anderen sind so resistent gegenüber allen guten Ratschlägen, dass sie sowieso... lassen wir das.



Leider stellt sich hier, in Kleinen, die gleiche Problematik, wie in der "Profi"-Szene:
Es wird gelogen daß sich die Balken biegen...

Ein echter Mentor ist ein Segen, aber nur wenigen ist er vergönnt.
Seine Gunst muß man sich meistens hart verdienen.

Auch auf Vereinsebene gibt es die Helden, die es nicht scheuen, z.T. Fische zu kaufen, um sie stolz vorzuzeigen.
Oder die die einen Kapitalen nach dem anderen fangen und alle Tricks kennen.
Leider fangen sie nur, wenn sie alleine am Wasser sind und fotographieren haben sie überhaupt nicht nötig.

Foren sind ein ideales Biotop für Keyboard-Cowboys, die nichts können, aber alles (besser) wissen und keine Frage unbeantwortet lassen können...

Die beiden Gruppen (oft sind es die selben Leute) rekutieren sich meistens aus der dritten Fraktion:
:mDen Beratungsresistenten!

Mein Rat an die Newbies:
Wer alles weiß, absolute Wundermittel kennt, und einen zulabert, bis einem das Blut aus den Ohren läuft,  hat meistens keine Ahnung und will nur ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit, weil er von denen, die ihn schon kennen nicht mehr ernst genommen wird...

Die guten Tipps bekommt man von Leuten, deren Vertrauen man erworben hat und sie fangen an mit:
"Versuch mal..."
"Ich fang ganz gut, wenn ich..."
etc.


Wer immer noch hofft, die ultimative Wunderwaffe, auf Hochglanzpapier, serviert zu bekommen, hat dieses Grundprinzip nicht begriffen!
Er wird sich über Skandale wie bei Didi aufregen, weil er sich betrogen fühlt.
Dabei ist die Geschichte doch nur zum schmunzeln...

Angeln muß jeder selber lernen.
Es geht darum, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die passende Methode zu wählen.
Dazu braucht es Instinkt und Erfahrung.
:mBeides zusammen macht den Meister!

Ich bin sicher, D.I. ist ein hervorragender Angler.
Den Titel "Raubfisch-Weltmeister" haben ihm die Medien auf´s Hirn tätowiert.
Er war clever (oder dumm???) genug, um diese Chance zu nutzen und sein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Die meisten Konsumenten der Angelpornos wollen Erfolge sehen und sich einreden, sie könnten genauso gut fangen.
Bei dem Video hat er halt die Dummheit der Zuschauer überschätzt...
Ich glaub, den Fisch hat er selbst gefangen, aber das Filmteam war erst da, nachdem der gehälterte Fische schon (halb) verreckt war.
Und dann haben sie´s halt durchgezogen...

Jeder macht mal einen Fehler.
Mein Bild von D.I. hat sich durch das Video nicht verändert.
Ich mag ihn.
Er kommt sympatisch rüber.
Aber ich weiß, wie´s in der Branche zugeht...
Also bin ich ihm auch nicht Böse.
Er hat letztendlich doch nur das getan, was seine Jünger von ihm verlangen.
In dem Fall halt ein bisschen diletantisch...



> Wenn du überall erwartest, dass man dir mit Aufrichtigkeit begegnet, dann wirst du oft sehr traurig sein. Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass sie dich eh alle ansingen, dann hast du immerhin ab und zu einen Grund zur Freude, wenn es mal nicht so ist.
> 
> Alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels!



Damit sprichst Du mir aus der Seele!!!

Oder, wie´s Karl Valentin ausgedrückt hat:
:m"Der Optimist sieht die Dinge nicht so tragisch, wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind!"

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Oder, wie´s Karl Valentin ausgedrückt hat:
> :m"Der Optimist sieht die Dinge nicht so tragisch, wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind!"
> Grüße vom
> Nachtschwärmer78


 



Oder wie Karl Kraus zu sagen pflegte:

*"Optimismus ist der Mangel an Information"*


----------



## redlem (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

*„Saubande dreckate!“

*http://youtu.be/93T-xwLPV7I


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Reine Weltthreaderöffnung! Ich bin dafür eine Wahl zum Thema des Jahres einzuführen.


----------



## jeanneau34 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*

Ja Ja ...

Wenn die Sonne tief steht, werfen auch Zwerge lange Schatten

Gruß Günther


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lug und Betrug allüberal*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Reine Weltthreaderöffnung!*Ich  bin dafür eine Wahl zum Thema des Jahres einzuführen.*





gute idee....mach mal#6


----------

